

Physics Based Games - bdfh42
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001135.html

======
dhotson
+1 for the Bridge Builder mention. One of my all time favorite games.

I started playing the updated original version recently. You can download it
from: <http://www.crypticsea.com/>

Gish is also another awesome physics game. Highly recommended!

